# لو - إذا



## Afsar

مالفرق بين لو و اذا 
ايهما صحيح 

اذا اكلت سمكا بعد شرب الشاي ستصبح مريضا

لو اكلت سمكا بعد شرب الشاي ستصبح مريضا


----------



## muhammad2012

الصحيح 

اذا اكلت سمكا بعد شرب الشاي
 (ستمرض) future

لأن (لو) لا يكون جوابها إلا 
(ماضي(

لو اكلت سمكا بعد شرب الشاي
 (لكنت قد مرضت)
past


----------



## Afsar

جزاك الله احسن الجزاء


----------



## jack_1313

الكلمة "لو" تتبعها جملة شرط افتراضية. توحي أن الظروف التي تشير جملة الشرط إليها هي بالطبع غير صحيحة في الواقع.
مثلا: "لو كنت سمكا لعرفت السباحة". ليست سمكا, فإن جملة الشرط فقط افتراضية.
بالعكس, الكلمة "إذا" تقدم جملة شرط عادية, أي ممكن فعله.​


----------



## Afsar

اننى اشكرك على مساعدتك شكرا جزيلا


----------

